# For your amusement



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

​I declined the 1st one by just letting it time out.

The 2nd one came in right after the 1st one timed out. I was typing my manifesto for the 2nd one which included the phases "are y'all smoking crack?" "you have got to be ****ing kidding me" and "what kind of idiot do you think I am?" when the 2nd one timed out.

It was probably for the best that they didn't get to see my reasons.

Today sucked.

But wait...there's more. This just came in.









And Uber won't even let me send a thank you to the cheap jerk. In my defense I accepted this one by accident and didn't even know the pay.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

How low can they go?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

TCar said:


> How low can they go?


Not really sure but after today's crap it seems I'll be the first to know. :frown:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Who could possibly be willing to accept either Walmart order? Even the dumbest of the dumb should be able to figure them out! :roflmao:


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Yea, I guess if you live in a somewhat affluent area, maybe it is OK, but definitely the lowest of the low. 
I would prefer Target.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

DD is totally absurd. At least Instacart starts at $7 with heavy pay, distance pay, and I believe also some extra base pay if the order is over a certain amount of items.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MHR said:


> ​





MHR said:


> View attachment 525602
> View attachment 525601
> ​I declined the 1st one by just letting it time out.
> 
> ...


If I had a passenger who left that $0.23 tip, I would report that I found an item. Then I would notify the passenger that they left $0.23 behind and return it for the $15 &#128526;&#128517;

Now I'm curious what my orders come up as to doordash drivers regarding the pay amount. I don't tip ahead of time. In fact I tip cash and it's usually $10 and my orders are barely the $35 minimum LOL so not a lot of work. One time though I did have a gallon of milk a bag of dog food 2 6 packs of 20 oz Pepsi bottles and big thing of detergent. But I met them out at their car To carry it in myself


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> If I had a passenger who left that $0.23 tip, I would report that I found an item. Then I would notify the passenger that they left $0.23 behind and return it for the $15 &#128526;&#128517;
> 
> Now I'm curious what my orders come up as to doordash drivers regarding the pay amount. I don't tip ahead of time. In fact I tip cash and it's usually $10 and my orders are barely the $35 minimum LOL so not a lot of work. One time though I did have a gallon of milk a bag of dog food 2 6 packs of 20 oz Pepsi bottles and big thing of detergent. But I met them out at their car To carry it in myself


You obviously missed my tantrum about the delivery of all the gallons of water up to a 3rd-floor apartment. :redface:

I've been burned too many times by Walmart orders. My sanity couldn't handle it if all 94 items were to be carried up to the 3rd floor and I got stiffed...again.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Day of a dasher.
:biggrin:


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

my Walmart burn was 250 items zero tip on the coldest day of the year...I was a noob...never again..


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

I won't even do a GrubHub delivery for that amount of money........


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> View attachment 525931


It was 1:32 PM and they wanted you to go pick it up and deliver it by 1:47 PM. 8.2 miles for 3 bucks and probably a nasty email incoming for delivering the food too late.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> It was 1:32 PM and they wanted you to go pick it up and deliver it by 1:47 PM. 8.2 miles for 3 bucks and probably a nasty email incoming for delivering the food too late.


It was a perfect offer-everything was bad.

This begs a question: is the offer actually worse if it's $3.25? In this market, that would mean they went so far as to tip .25.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> It was a perfect offer-everything was bad.
> 
> This begs a question: is the offer actually worse if it's $3.25? In this market, that would mean they went so far as to tip .25.


It's one thing to be insulted by DD. It's quite another to be insulted by the customer.

I think the $3 on its own isn't nearly as bad as the cheap jerk customer throwing in $0.25.

We're used to DD being cheap jerks.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> It was a perfect offer-everything was bad.
> 
> This begs a question: is the offer actually worse if it's $3.25? In this market, that would mean they went so far as to tip .25.


I'd rather not get tipped at all than a receive a ridiculous tiny troll tip.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> View attachment 529091
> View attachment 529092


111 items! Hahahhahaha.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> View attachment 529091
> View attachment 529092


Why didn't you uninstall DD app yet? &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Why didn't you uninstall DD app yet? &#128514;&#128514;


Because I still get good orders from time to time and contrary to what I initially thought, just one app doesn't keep me busy all day.

My acceptance rate is now 67%.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Why didn't you uninstall DD app yet? &#128514;&#128514;


I got a pair of grocery orders on Sunday. 4.5 miles total. $7 each. One tipped $5, the other tipped $15.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> I got a pair of grocery orders on Sunday. 4.5 miles total. $7 each. One tipped $5, the other tipped $15.


I hate you.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> I hate you.


And I love you. If it helps, I had a 7 mile grocery triple this morning. A total of four items that took up maybe a third of my little trunk tub and paid $21 before tips. To be fair, one was tissues and it probably won't result in a tip. I'm going to camp the Walmart parking lot where all the wealthy separatists (they're trying to make the far west side of the city its own town so their precious tax dollars don't have to support any of us troublesome minorities) live tomorrow morning and bring them crazy-tipping thanksgiving groceries.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Do we all agree walmart is worse then Mc donalds ? .


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> And I love you. If it helps, I had a 7 mile grocery triple this morning. A total of four items that took up maybe a third of my little trunk tub and paid $21 before tips. To be fair, one was tissues and it probably won't result in a tip. I'm going to camp the Walmart parking lot where all the wealthy separatists (they're trying to make the far west side of the city its own town so their precious tax dollars don't have to support any of us troublesome minorities) live tomorrow morning and bring them crazy-tipping thanksgiving groceries.


I was gonna deliver tomorrow but scheduling didn't work out so I had to deliver today.

Tomorrow would have been an awesome day. Schlepping 20-pound turkeys along with cases of sodas and water up 3 flights of stairs all day long. I haven't made it to the gym this week so that would have been sweet. :roflmao:



kingcorey321 said:


> Do we all agree walmart is worse then Mc donalds ? .


I'm not sure yet. McD's is where my parking lot tantrum happened today.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> I was gonna deliver tomorrow but scheduling didn't work out so I had to deliver today.
> 
> Tomorrow would have been an awesome day. Schlepping 20-pound turkeys along with cases of sodas and water up 3 flights of stairs all day long. I haven't made it to the gym this week so that would have been sweet. :roflmao:
> 
> I'm not sure yet. McD's is where my parking lot tantrum happened today.


There was a tantrum?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> There was a tantrum?


Of sorts :redface:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/could-a-restaurant-get-me-kicked-off-doordash.419999/


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If I was still driving pax right now I would have loved this Walgreens' order. It would have taken me into the territory next door where the University is along with a higher rate card for Uber and Lyft but it would have taken me out of my DD territory.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Oh.. Lady,
DD makes you keep busy doing Screen Shot and keep making you frustrated. 😂 😂 
Can you opt out grocery delivery from DD?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Can you opt out grocery delivery from DD?


I wish. :frown:


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

WooHoo! It's Monday which means it's time for our newest installment of "For Your Amusement", brought to you by moi, the lovely and talented MHR.

After last weeks episode, I realized y'all were probably growing tired of the same ole screenshots of the 111 item orders DD keeps tossing my way. Well we have good news my fellow Deliverites for today I bring you a new episode titled "What fresh Hell is this?"










Now, my limited experience with the few in store pickups I've done is not good. It might not always be this way but this is my experience...

A) you have to find parking and go *inside *Walmart, otherwise known as the 7th level of Hell.
B) you have to scan the items you are given
C) upon arrival at the dropoff you have to call the recipient
D)at this point it's gets confusing because most people don't even know that their item is being delivered, they think it's coming via UPS, FedEx or the USPS
E) you scan the item AGAIN
F) you take a picture 
G) you hit submit and hope you don't end up in some neverending loop of retaking your photo to complete the delivery and
H) most important of all is NO ONE EVER TIPS ON THESE ORDERS.

Today sucked. 
That is all.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> WooHoo! It's Monday which means it's time for our newest installment of "For Your Amusement", brought to you by moi, the lovely and talented MHR.
> 
> After last weeks episode, I realized y'all were probably growing tired of the same ole screenshots of the 111 item orders DD keeps tossing my way. Well we have good news my fellow Deliverites for today I bring you a new episode titled "What fresh Hell is this?"
> 
> ...


Do you ever want to try Amazon delivery?
I bet it would be better than DD.
I've heard that when there is none to be made delivery after you accepted the blocks, Amazon pays in full without needing delivery.
I am considering to do that but I worry that my Honda Accord might not have enough room for bigger packages.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> Do you ever want to try Amazon delivery?
> I bet it would be better than DD.
> I've heard that when there is none to be made delivery after you accepted the blocks, Amazon pays in full without needing delivery.
> I am considering to do that but I worry that my Honda Accord might not have enough room for bigger packages.


I've thought about it but I don't know how to look into it. All of our Amazon deliveries to our home are made by people driving the Amazon Prime Vans.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MHR said:


> I've thought about it but I don't know how to look into it. All of our Amazon deliveries to our home are made by people driving the Amazon Prime Vans.


They are some other third companies that dealing with Amazon, They hire drivers to drive for their company cars. You can still register to do delivery with your own car.
https://flex.amazon.com/lets-drive


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> They are some other third companies that dealing with Amazon, They hire drivers to drive for their company cars. You can still register to do delivery with your own car.
> https://flex.amazon.com/lets-drive


Dang, I looked and they're not recruiting anywhere in Texas. I'm definitely going to keep an eye out on them.

Thanks!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> WooHoo! It's Monday which means it's time for our newest installment of "For Your Amusement", brought to you by moi, the lovely and talented MHR.
> 
> After last weeks episode, I realized y'all were probably growing tired of the same ole screenshots of the 111 item orders DD keeps tossing my way. Well we have good news my fellow Deliverites for today I bring you a new episode titled "What fresh Hell is this?"
> 
> ...


My wife got one of those, sort of. Five orders, $42, going a total of 11 miles, 7 items total. She had to return one order because the house was hard to find, so they paid her another 3.50 to bring it back to Walmart. The whole run took 50 minutes and paid $45.50.

One of the orders was just a bottle of lotion going to a dude.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> My wife got one of those, sort of. Five orders, $42, going a total of 11 miles, 7 items total. She had to return one order because the house was hard to find, so they paid her another 3.50 to bring it back to Walmart. The whole run took 50 minutes and paid $45.50.


If they had offered $42 I would have taken it in a heartbeat.

I don't know how y'all get such good-paying orders. It's probably because someone in my territory is accepting all my 111 item/$4.75 rejects. Someone's taking them so why should they offer more. :frown:


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> If they had offered $42 I would have taken it in a heartbeat.
> 
> I don't know how y'all get such good-paying orders. It's probably because someone in my territory is accepting all my 111 item/$4.75 rejects. Someone's taking them so why should they offer more. :frown:


We live about four minutes from a decent Walmart. Home pings are the best. Buck up, little trooper.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I about gave up today...for good. The weight wasn't the problem, it was the dimensions of the box that made it difficult.

I took this in-store pick-up because it's been so slow around here and you normally don't get jugs of water and cases of soda on these orders. I erroneously thought I was safe.

:frown:


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What? Are you now working for moving company? 😂


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wildgoose said:


> What? Are you now working for moving company? &#128514;


It was a ****ing DoorDash order.

They're lucky I was driving the van on the right and not the sedan. I barely got the damn thing loaded in the van. Cussing up a blue streak the whole time!


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

MHR said:


> View attachment 534708
> View attachment 534709
> 
> 
> ...


My wife choked on her water when she saw that picture.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> My wife choked on her water when she saw that picture.


Please tell her I'll be providing entertainment again this evening and I'm sure my material is only gonna get better!

Don't forget to tip your waitress (and your Uber driver).


----------

